# Nein, nein, DWM, auch so wird's nichts



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

Irgendwie hat es einen Hauch von Lustigkeit, was die Digital Web Media so treibt... (Domaininhaber:
 Digital Web Media Ltd.
Causeway House 1
Herts,London,GB CM23 3BT, Preishinweis auf der Seite: dunkelgrau auf dunklergrau, Active-X-Zertifikat "Sun Infomedia", Dialer-Name: st-newb00004.exe)


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2004)

Dieser Dialer sollte mEn eigentlich das "neue" Abrechnungsmodell der DWML sein. Er entspricht zwar nicht den Mindestanforderungen und neben dem Original wird es bestimmt auch noch einen bösartigen Clone geben aber er ist derzeit noch bei der RegTP registriert.


Reg.-Nr.: 90090000200-1338642 vom : Mar 23 2004 5:13PM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : http://www.4netme***...
Hash - Wert :84B766B3EA04026C7E84E3CB0488E4B773CA64F6 
Dateiname : st-*new*b00004.090090000200.2.5.0.198.exe 
Dialer - Version : 2.5.0.197  
Inhalteanbieter : Mr. John Smith Digital Web Media Limited Causeway House 1 Dane Street Bishops Stortford Herts CM 23 3BT United Kingdom

Beschreibung:

Stellt auf Anforderung des Users eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung zu einem Bezahl-Inhalt her. Einwahlprogramm installiert sich temporär in das Verzeichnis c:\windows\ Einwahlprogramm wird erst durch eintippen der Buchstaben "OK" und „klick“ auf den Button „verbinden“ aktiv. Einwahlprogramm wählt sich über eine DFÜ Verbindung mit der angegebenen Rufnummer ein. Einwahlprogramm wird durch „klick“ auf den „beenden“ Button abgebrochen/beendet. Einwahlprogramm wird durch schließen des Browsers nach Nachfrage beendet. Einwahlprogramm wird durch "klick" auf den uninstall Button vom Rechner entfernt.

Problematisch sehe ich nun für den Registrierungsverpflichteten der Euro Line GmbH, die Daten aus dem Internet wieder zu entfernen und selbständig die Registrierung zurück zu ziehen. Letzten Montag hatte ihm doch die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg alle Computer und Server beschlagnahmt.  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Letzten Montag hatte ihm doch die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg alle Computer und Server beschlagnahmt.  :lol:


Ist das der Grund, dass sunstats*net (M.M.) eine Fehlermeldung zurückmeldet oder liegt es am Mozilla?


----------



## littlebird's prompter (17 August 2004)

Noch einmal zum aktuell registrierten Dialer der Digital Web Media aka Telecollux (aka Telcolux) aka Comet Media aka ......

Im Anhang das Icon des aktuellen Digital-Web-Media-Dialers und daneben das icon eines Dialers, den es auf Archivseiten der DWM gibt, downgeloadet von 0190-di*** aka crosskirk.

Nur ein icon, mehr nicht 

hier  die Reg-TP-Registrierung  zur NUMMER - der Dialer heisst anders (ob der aber überhaupt aktiv ist, weiss ich nicht, er ist jedenfalls downloadbar  )


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2004)

Die Adresse der Firma "Telcolux s.l." ist identisch mit der eines Feinschmeckerrestaurants auf Mallorca. Vielleicht ist's ja das von R.L.K.?
p.s.: nicht unbedingt ernst gemeint


----------



## andreas12587 (18 August 2004)

Kann mir mal jemand eine Url des Dialer per PN schicken. Wir würden uns gerne mal die Dialer anschauen und im "Bedarfsfalle" den entsprechenden deutschen Carrier auffordern die Nummern vom Netz zu nehmen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dvill (18 August 2004)

Ich habe hier mal eine URL zu einem Dialerlayout aus dem eigenen Hause. Da könnte gut eine Prüfung stattfinden. Was sagen die Experten?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## galdikas (18 August 2004)

littlebird's prompter schrieb:
			
		

> Noch einmal zum aktuell registrierten Dialer der Digital Web Media aka Telecollux (aka Telcolux) aka Comet Media aka .....



.... alias *Quizir S.L.*?

Diese Firma ist in Spanien seit 6/2004 genauso wie die *Telcolux S.L.* unter der Adresse

Calle PUIGDORFILA 2 1º B
07001 PALMA DE MALLORCA

registriert.

Als ihren Ansprechpartner hat sie gegenüber der englischen Mehrwert-Nummern-Behörde ICSTIS den spanischen "Company Secretary" der *Digital Web Media Limited*  ( --> Handelsregisterauszug:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=52009#52009 ) angegeben:

You should write to:

Jose [M] B. 
Quizir SL
Can Puigdorfila 2
1-B-07001 Palma de Mallorca
Spain
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/pdf/YPB_QUIZIR.PDF

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2004)

.
Ja, Gal, und Telcolux (bei ICSTIS geführt als "Telecollux") hat Herrn M.P.S. als Ansprechpartner 
.


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2004)

Hier ist der ICSTIS-link zur "telecollux" (bei der es sich um die Telcolux handeln dürfte)
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/pdf/YPB_TELECOLLUX.PDF

Übrigens wird von den meisten dieser Dialer eine vip***.com als Startseite eingestellt. Wie einige andere Seiten aus diesem Stall (gratispo***) ist sie registriert für eine Holding auf der Kanalinsel Jersey. Unter dieser Adresse finden sich mehrere offshore-consulter, einige von denen teilen sich die Telefonnummer. Einer dieser offshore-consulter hat eine Filiale in Panama und zwar genau dort, wo die Firma "Central24communication" sitzt. Diese wiederum tauchte im Zusammenhang mit der "Liquid Inc." auf, siehe  liquid inc.-thread hier im Forum 

siehe auch  Dialerschutz-News vom 21.7.03 

Von der Adresse der "Central24" ausgehend findet man u.a. einen XXX-Anbieter mit deutsch klingendem Namen, usw. usf. 

Was ist eigentlich "e-gold"???


----------



## andreas12587 (19 August 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe hier mal eine URL zu einem Dialerlayout aus dem eigenen Hause. Da könnte gut eine Prüfung stattfinden. Was sagen die Experten?
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Ich verstehe Sie nicht: In diesem Posting wird ein Dialer beschrieben der in extrem vielen Punkten nicht ansatzweise den Vorgaben der Regtp entspricht. Ihre einzige Reaktion darauf ist ein Hinweis auf eine nicht ganz kontrastreiche Darstellung eines Tarifes bei einem Dialer (von über 70000) von uns. Haben Sie ein persönliches Problem mit uns? Warum messen Sie Missbrauch mit solch unterschiedlichem Maß? 
Wir wollen mit den Abmahnungen, Prozessen und Anzeigen gegen illegale Dialer nicht von unseren Produkten ablenken , sondern den Versuch unternehmen, den Markt von illegalen Dialer zu reinigen. Wir nehmen Hinweise zu unseren Produkten nach wie vor sehr ernst. Illegal sind unsere Produkte aber nicht. Etwas mehr konstruktive Unterstützung wäre angebracht.
Dank an die Nutzer des Forums für die diversen Hinweise. Hinweise, die unsere Produkte betreffen aber eben auch andere.
Aktuell laufen 3 juristisch/gerichtliche Verfahren gegen Marktbegleiter von uns wegen Rechtsbruch.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andreas


----------



## dvill (19 August 2004)

In dem von mir verlinkten Beitrag gibt es genau eine Datei Dok2.doc als Anhang mit auch nur einem Dialerlayout, welches bezüglich der Schriftgrößenwahl den Mindestanforderungen nach meiner Bewertung nicht entspricht. Insbesondere erfüllt das Layout die aktuell von der RegTP angesprochene Beobachtung, dass die Sichtbarkeit der Preisinformation durch Ablenkung des Auges abnimmt und einer bewussten Entscheidung im Wege steht.

Das war der konkrete Hinweis, nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. Das kann kommentiert werden, muss aber nicht. Keine Antwort ist eben auch eine. Es ist letztlich das gleiche Problem wie bei den angeblich rechtskonformen Dialern, nur hier viel deutlicher.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## BenTigger (19 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihre einzige Reaktion darauf ist ein Hinweis auf eine nicht ganz kontrastreiche Darstellung eines Tarifes bei einem Dialer (von über 70000) von uns. Haben Sie ein persönliches Problem mit uns?



Hi Andreas,

es sieht nur besser aus, wenn derjenige, der andere wegen Unsauberkeit angreifen will, selbst ein sauberes Haus besitzt.  Und mehr lese ich nicht aus dem Beitrag heraus.  Das hat nichts mit persönlichen Problemen mit ihnen zu tun sondern es geht um die Sache.  Hier währe von ihnen eher ein Kommentar angebracht gewesen, der z.B. so hätte lauten können:

[zitatbeispiel] 

_Oh, Danke für die Info, ich werde dem Verursacher mal anschreiben und ihn anweisen,  den Text deutlicher hervorzuheben, damit die RegTP Vorgaben erfüllt werden.

MfG Andreas 12345_

[Ende zitatbeispiel]

Doch so kommt nur rüber:

Wie lenke ich am besten von den Flecken auf meiner Weste ab....

Dies nur mal als Denkanstoß....


----------



## andreas12587 (19 August 2004)

Und genau da haben wir ja das Problem: Wir bekommen viele Hinweise und reagieren jeweils kurzfristig. Das kann und soll uns doch aber bitte nicht daran hindern, andere Anbieter mit (meiner Meinung nach) schwerwiegenden Fehlern auf Abänderung zu drängen. Es wird bei der Vielzahl unsere verschiedenen Produkte immer "Möglichkeiten der Verbesserung" geben.
Wir reden hier beim DW_Dialer nicht von "Preis könnte deutlicher sein" o.ä. sondern von schwerwiegenden Verstößen.
Und: Unsere Weste waschen wir mit dem Vorgehen gegen solche Anbieter nicht reiner. Wir wehren uns gegen Wettbewerbsvorteile durch Rechtsbruch. Wenn wir uns an Vorgaben halten müssen, dann auch JEDER andere.

gruß Andreas


----------



## drboe (19 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen mit den Abmahnungen, Prozessen und Anzeigen gegen illegale Dialer nicht von unseren Produkten ablenken , sondern den Versuch unternehmen, den Markt von illegalen Dialer zu reinigen.


Es kann nicht oft genug darauf hingewiesen werden, dass auch ein rechtskonformer Dialer durch kriminelle Methoden verbreitet werden kann. Insofern wird von den Herstellern/Anbietern ein Popanz aufgebaut. Egal wie man Layout, Farbwahl und Bedienung der Dialer festlegt: die rechtskonforme Verbreitung und Nutzung ergibt sich dadurch keineswegs zwingend. Ein Dialer läßt sich per Scripting fernsteuern, die Mehrwertnummer auch ohne den registrierten Dialer anwählen. Es muss m E. Schluß damit gemacht werden, dass der Bezug von Leistungen via Dialer anders behandelt wird, als beim Fernsabsatz. Besser noch soll man angesichts des bis heute anhaltenden Mißbrauchs schriftliche Verträge voraussetzen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## littlebird's prompter (19 August 2004)

Hey, mir ging es hier um die Digital-Web-Media-Dialer und ihre Vergangenheit, nicht um Andreas. Warum wird von meiner (nicht ausdrücklich gestellten und hier nachgeholten) Frage abgelenkt?

WER STECKT HINTER DER Digital Web Media?

Die bewerben die größten deutschen Portale und keiner will's gewesen sein. W3SCAN führte die "Comet Media" im Mai 2003 z.B. auf PLatz 2 der werbestatistik - und zwar nicht mit einer Pornoseite, sondern mit Bildschirmschonern,

siehe
http://okia.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=64

hier z.B. ein Beitrag, in dem es schon 2002 um Comet Media ging (TeleTeamWork/Talkline)
http://teltarife.de/forum/a-talkline/875-2.html


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2004)

littlebird's prompter schrieb:
			
		

> WER STECKT HINTER DER Digital Web Media?


Der auf Malorca lebende Däne wurde auf Seite 1 schon erwähnt:


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> .
> ...hat Herrn M.P.S. als Ansprechpartner
> .


Allerdings müsste das wohl M. S.(-)P. heißen.
Der Name ist zwischenzeitlich schon ein Begriff und lässt so manchen berhördlichen Sesslp* nervös hin und her schaukeln.

Vor einem Monat mal geschrieben: 


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz um, ich hoffe dass es um einen in Spanien lebenden Dänen mit "sonderga*rdigem" Namen geht.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=65974#65974


----------



## TSCoreNinja (19 August 2004)

Ausserdem scheinen die Herren recht gute Geschaeftsbeziehungen zum rosa Riesen zu haben (oder gehabt zu haben). Siehe folgenden Artikel http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/11458


> Die Dialer-Abzocke ? sie wird bei T-Online nicht nur auf ?normalen? Informationsseiten betrieben. Sogar auf Sicherheits-Seiten, auf denen T-Online vor Dialern, Viren und PC-Spionage warnt, blinkt einem die Desk[]-Werbung entgegen. T-Unglaubwürdig ? mit dem linken Zeigefinger warnen und mit der rechten Hand hinterm Rücken die fetten Werbe-Entgelte einsacken?
> (...)
> Ein Blick hinter die Kulissen von desk[] zeigt: Wir haben es hier mit ganz handfester Dialer-Mafia zu tun. Registriert ist die Seite auf eine Middleton Holding mit Sitz auf Jersey/Kanalinseln, einem Steuerparadies. Für Dialer-Dienst und Inhalt der Seite zeichnet laut AGBs die Firma Sun Infomedia S. L. verantwortlich ? selbstverständlich mit Sitz im sonnigen Mallorca.
> Der T-Online-Einwand, man sei doch nur Vermarkter und nicht originärer Anbieter dieses Produkts, wird sicherlich kommen. Und natürlich: Klar ist, T-Online stellt keine eigenen Dialer ins Netz. Dennoch liefern die Darmstädter für Desk[]/Sun Infomedia mit ihrem Portal ein Sprungbrett - direkt ins offene Portemonnaie unvorsichtiger Internetsurfer.



*[Virenscanner: URL unkenntlich gemacht]*


----------



## dvill (19 August 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau da haben wir ja das Problem: Wir bekommen viele Hinweise und reagieren jeweils kurzfristig. Das kann und soll uns doch aber bitte nicht daran hindern, andere Anbieter mit (meiner Meinung nach) schwerwiegenden Fehlern auf Abänderung zu drängen. Es wird bei der Vielzahl unsere verschiedenen Produkte immer "Möglichkeiten der Verbesserung" geben.


Da hat das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun und die Fakten sind teilweise falsch.

Die konkrete Frage nach dem zuvor genannten Dialerlayout bleibt weiter unbeachtet. Es gibt keine Reaktion.

Die Frage nach den Schriftgrößen bei den angeblich rechtskonformen Dialern wird weiter ausgesessen. Reagiert hat hier der Wettbewerb. Das muss dann mal lobend erwähnt werden. Dort gibt es sogar Dialer, bei denen der "Abbrechen"-Knopf im Anwahlfenster kurzfristig zu der gewünschten Funktion führt. In diesem Punkt sind die beispielhaft.

Auf Abänderung ungesetzlicher Vorgänge kann jedermann jederzeit gerne drängen. Da hat hier niemand etwas dagegen. Wir drängen alle mit.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> littlebird's prompter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nein, nein, nicht der allein... Er hat deutsche Geschäftsfreunde, über deren Verantwortlichkeit ich nirgends etwas höre - nicht nur die Werbeportale (desk*** war seinerseits auf Platz 2 !!! der w3scan-Statistik... mit einem crosskirk-Dialer...), auch die Dialerfirmen (einer der größten deutschen Dialerfirmen ist seit Jahren Geschäftspartner von M.S.P. - schon zu Zeiten, als der doch offenbar crosskirk eingesetzt hat. Hmm. Was könnte das bedeuten, hmm)
cicojore


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2004)

cicojore schrieb:
			
		

> nein, nein, nicht der allein...


Die Frage war, wer hinter DWML steckt. Dass der mallorcinische Däne nicht allein ist, dürfte klar sein. Eine Identifizierung (und die Aufdeckung der wichtigen Nebengeräusche) findet jedoch mit Sicherheit nicht öffentlich statt.


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2004)

cico schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat deutsche Geschäftsfreunde, über deren Verantwortlichkeit ich nirgends etwas höre - nicht nur die Werbeportale


Das ist genau das gleiche Thema wie in dem Bonus.net-Thread:


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> cicojore schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also hier mein Aufruf an die Hamburger Nebengeräuschelauscher:
*RESPEKTLOS ERMITTELN!!!*


----------

